

Whats your python IDE? - jfella5

Share your python dev setup
======
azharkhan
If you're looking for a full-featured IDE, I don't think you need to look any
further than PyCharm, however, Sublime with it's PEP 8 Linter, and CodeIntel
plugins will give you a lighter-weight yet effective solution.

You can even run your tests in Sublime's console if that's something you'd
want to do, or use the terminal (as I ended up doing).

Similarly, for vim as people have pointed out, if that's something you're more
comfortable with.

~~~
mjhea0
Sublime Text 3 is easy to use, provides core functionality needed for
development, and is customizable.

[https://realpython.com/blog/python/setting-up-sublime-
text-3...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/setting-up-sublime-text-3-for-
full-stack-python-development/)

------
CuriouslyC
I've tried pretty much everything, and PyCharm has been the nicest, most
productive set-up for me. It features a really nice integrated debugger, a
test runner, dependency checking/management and really good code
analysis/autocomplete/refactoring.

------
jquast
just vim,
[https://github.com/alfredodeza/khuno.vim](https://github.com/alfredodeza/khuno.vim)
and [https://github.com/hynek/vim-python-
pep8-indent](https://github.com/hynek/vim-python-pep8-indent)

~~~
jfella5
I tired vim, but I just find debugging so much easier on pycharm

~~~
jquast
And the reverse for me, its just the classic CLI vs GUI personal preference.
Every time I touch the mouse in PyCharm, I cringe with the feeling of delay.
Python since 2001 here, so there wasn't much GUI python until recently,
perhaps I've fallen into a trap :)

Here is some video of myself programming some very boring stuff in python/vim,
[https://www.livecoding.tv/jquast/](https://www.livecoding.tv/jquast/) which
unfortunately looks like it requires anybody to login/signup to watch,
probably won't be using this service again.

------
kevinali1
WingIDE from Wingware is really nice

